# Problem with slingshot tubing



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

I use slingshot tubing and it always gets holes and I'm really tired of replacing the slingshot any suggestions to keep it from getting holes and would tera band be better?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of sling shot? Where are the holes?


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

how many shots are you getting before the holes form? im assuming its just natural wear.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where did he go?


----------



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry it's a slingshot I'm not to sure of the name but its one of those slingshots that it clasps on to ur wrist and it starts after about 20 shots I'm not sure what's wrong with it because I take good care of it and I don't rub on concrete or anything


----------



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry it's a slingshot I'm not to sure of the name but its one of those slingshots that it clasps on to ur wrist and it starts after about 20 shots I'm not sure what's wrong with it because I take good care of it and I don't rub on concrete or anything


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's good that you don't rub it on concrete. lol that's never good for a bandset. how bout a picture so we can see your gear? what ammo are you using? perhaps you are shooting rocks and it's nicking the tubes...


----------

